# Tom Daniel Cherry Bomb reissue.



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Got the re-issued Cherry Bomb today at the LHS. I was surprised to find it as I had only seen the announcement recently.










Sorry about the glare.










There's some boxes from different issues of the kit. The oldest is upper left. Not certain on the issue dates but only the newest one has a barcode. 

The new issue has some added info on the artwork which is a shame but really doesn't spoil the art. Still molded in red but with untinted glass. I believe I'll build one of these. Been meaning to and my Caddy has worn me down


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Rondo, let us know if the tooling is good or the body and parts have a lot of flash. I always worry about the reissues. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Lol. I was looking for an excuse to unseal this one and a QC check is a good reason. 

The molding is very clean with no flash to speak of at all. The chrome tree can be a nightmare in some old kits but this one looks great. Even the motorcycle wheels are very clean. There are inevitably some mold parting lines on the fine parts (forks, sissy bar) which may or may not be worth stripping and re-chroming to fix. 

Looking back thru the couple of issues on hand, the kit has changed very little and they were all consistently well produced. There are a few changes this time though. The kit is now molded in a dark cherry (appropriate) or maroon plastic. Would make an interesting base for candy paint. The slicks are now solid one piece tires whereas they always had an insert in the back sidewall before. Size of the slicks looks about the same (too narrow IMO) but that is an easy fix. All tires are now "no name" as opposed to Goodyears in the past.

So no nasty surprises. Maybe even some improvements.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Cool I'll be sure to pick one up as soon as the local hobby shop gets them in. I am going to email my order in so Monday morn she will get my order. I will probably strip the chome of those parts and Alclad them. Thanks for finding a reason to open, even if it was just me. LOL


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

....and my 2 cents worth is, I wonder what motor is in the kit if any????? YEP a "QC" is in order here LOL


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, it's a turbine engine, or at least a one piece engine plate of one. Considering the limited visibility to it, it comes off decently. Always thought it should be bigger though...like an MPC Lotus Indy Turbine car engine of the same era. I still have a Cherry Bomb around here where I tried to enlarge the engine bay to do just that. 

This time, I'll try to resist the urge to "improve" the kit. I did start cutting it up last night though. I cut off the rear floor section and an access panel under the engine. This way, I can join the main floor to the upper body, work the very visible seam, paint, and THEN install the engine and interior and glass. The kit is great as designed IF you don't plan to paint the body and most were probably built that way. I just thought I'd try a different approach.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

It sure is difficult for us to resist the temptation to "modify" isn't it? LOL "Modelers Plague" is what I call it, as I'm ALWAYS seeming to have to fight that illness!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

So far, so good. The body is prepped up and I've tried a few paints. I think Testors Mythical Maroon gets the nod.

Tamiya transparent green looks like it will take care of the glass.

This is a fast building kit. Just what I needed.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Interesting looking kit... curious to see the finished result...got any WIP photos?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Progress, such as it is...

Here is one heavy coat of Testors Mythical Maroon. I tried Honduras Maroon as well, but it looked pretty tame. I meant to try Testors GM Dark Cherry lacquer but it slipped my mind.










Tamiya transparent clear brushed on a clear spoon. I'll airbrush this on the canopy if the LHS doesn't have something similar in a can.










Here you can see where I cut the floorpan. At the rear, there is JUST enough room to get the seat in. I added some styrene flanges so that the cut out pieces will be easy to align. The seam will be largely hidden by the back tires.










I've gone over the body with 600 grit paper so it looks pretty bad. The molded color was actually nice. Simply clear coating would look pretty good with the contrasting decals.


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

I saw this in my local HS today,,couldnt afford it this week,,but hopefully its there next week,,looks like a fun one to do,,yours looks great.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Have you considered Tamiya smoke instead of the green?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Skymnky261.

SteveR, yes I had thought about several different tints and smoke would look really good but green is the original color and one of the things that stood out in my memories. 

On the advice of the R/C guys, I got some Pactra R/C paint with a transparent green lid. On testing, it turned out to be regular metallic green paint. Reading the can would have been another way to learn that.  Testors makes a transparent green enamel but there's none here locally. May be time to dust off the airbrush. 

I threw the chrome "engine" in stripper last night. I'll try detail painting it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tamiya has their transparent colors in sprays as well


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Tamiya would certainly be worth finding. A search revealed more options than I thought existed although most are for airbrushing.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

For something big like that bubble I would not hand paint it.

Tamiya makes a bunch of clear/transparent spray cans, as do Testors

If you do have an airbrush, you can use the Tamiya jar colors and Alclad has a range of clear colors too


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, brushing left streaks no matter what I tried. I dug out the old airbrush and cleaned it up. Apparently the last thing through it was OD green and I could have cleaned it better.










I thinned the Tamiya with 70% strength alcohol, less than 50% paint. Got a few blobs on the windshield but not too bad. The green did nothing at all for the sprue attachment at the front of the windshield. I'll try some Future on the outside. I considered thinning the green paint with Future. An experiment for another day.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

At the attachment point, you could dab a lil paint on with a brush. Since it is at a lower point, it shouldn't be too noticeable.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

The clear parts turned out perfectly...nice job!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Whiskeyrat.

Vypurr, I'd say you are right about the touchup. I hadn't considered dabbing it with green but that would probably hide the nasty spot better than any clear.

I painted the engine with various Metalizers and anodized tints but a downside of the tinted bubbles is that it looks pretty dark in there. I may go back to a chrome engine.


----------

